# Denon AVR-X4000 remote control in/out



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm fairly dense, but how are these used?

I don't need to control the unit from another room, I just would like the remote to control the receiver without having line of sight (the unit is on the bottom shelf of a stand near the foot of my bed, and I have to gyrate around for the Denon remote to work).

My Harmony remote works from any position, but lacks some functions that are on the Denon remote, so I'd like the Denon remote to be as insensitive to my location as is the Harmony.

So can I just plug an IR Blaster into the Denon remote in/out jack, or do I need some other equipment?

TIA.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

Have you figured this out yet? I plugged a mono 3.5 (male to male) cable from the Remote in to a Xantech connection block which is connected to a Xantech ir receiver but it doesn't seem to be working. Not sure if the 3.5 cable is faulty or if you need to use a stereo cable vice mono


----------

